# hanging cheek snaffle??



## Linz29 (1 May 2011)

I have my horse in a neue schule loose ring lozenged bit most of the time but he tends to be quite strong and sometimes leans on the bit and has quite a high head carriage (hes x arab!). When i have him in a pelham for showing he's much better and rounder.
 I just wondered if anyone uses a hanging cheek snaffle? 
so i can use this for schooling/dressage just so he pays a bit more attention but nothing that is going to hurt/pull his mouth. 
Your thoughts??


----------



## blood_magik (1 May 2011)

I'll be watching for replies as I'm thinking of changing to one of these


----------



## monkeybum13 (1 May 2011)

There is no harm in trying.

I've used hanging cheeks before and some horses have gone much better in them, others didn't go so well.
Because bits can be very individual to the horse its all about trial and error.


----------



## treacle_beastie (1 May 2011)

mine goes much better in a NS hanging cheek than a KK fulmer - much rounder and softer.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (1 May 2011)

My lad is in a French link hanging cheek and is fine in it. It is not a severe bit but does have a little poll pressure and helps him to flex and lower onto the bit. 

He is very good in it and believe me he'd let us know if he didn't like it!
FDC


----------



## attheponies (1 May 2011)

I use a french link hanging cheek on my WB, have tried a few other bits but this definitely suits him.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (1 May 2011)

i have been told to try one by my instructor as my mare throws her head up and then sets off with me. i just dont seem to be able to find any


----------



## FayeFriesian (1 May 2011)

If you actually read up on hanging cheeks they dont have any poll pressure. This has been proven. Its one of the most incorrect understandings of bits which I have only learnt recently. 

Its just another style of snaffle which sits more quietly in the mouth. 

My horse likes her, although its only single jointed and id like to try a french link.


----------



## MochaDun (1 May 2011)

FayeFriesian said:



			If you actually read up on hanging cheeks they dont have any poll pressure. This has been proven. Its one of the most incorrect understandings of bits which I have only learnt recently. 

Its just another style of snaffle which sits more quietly in the mouth. 

My horse likes her, although its only single jointed and id like to try a french link.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting as I tried a hanging cheek snaffle as others said it would give that bit of poll pressure and I saw no difference and if anything, he found it an easier bit to evade which seems unsurprising if it's quiet and gentle so I've gone back to my NS snaffle with a lozenge.


----------



## Wagtail (1 May 2011)

I agree. I have rarely found them to have any more effect than snaffles and French links, though some horses do go better in them. The poll pressure they create is so minimal as to be practically non existent. They are a nice mild bit though.


----------



## dapplepink (1 May 2011)

I agree with FDC, my big lad goes really nicely in his single jointed hanging cheek, only changed to it a few weeks ago and he's like a different horse!


----------



## Ravenwood (1 May 2011)

FayeFriesian said:



			If you actually read up on hanging cheeks they dont have any poll pressure. This has been proven. Its one of the most incorrect understandings of bits which I have only learnt recently. 

Its just another style of snaffle which sits more quietly in the mouth.
		
Click to expand...

This - a hanging cheek snaffle does not have poll pressure but merely keeps the bit in the correct position.

I use a french link one as my mare is very sensitive in the mouth and it suits her well.  Its a very kind bit for a horse that doesn't need any pressure.


----------



## Sanolly (1 May 2011)

My welshy also went beautifully in my pelham so I bought her a mullen mouth hanging cheek which she goes lovely in.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (1 May 2011)

FayeFriesian said:



			If you actually read up on hanging cheeks they dont have any poll pressure. This has been proven. Its one of the most incorrect understandings of bits which I have only learnt recently. 

Its just another style of snaffle which sits more quietly in the mouth. 

My horse likes her, although its only single jointed and id like to try a french link.
		
Click to expand...

 I was told by a bitting expert from NS that it had mild poll pressure so not sure which is correct but if you are right that is even better then, as my lad is behaving well in it without the poll pressure.

FDC


----------



## Fii (2 May 2011)

I like them, two of mine are ridden in them.
 One mare has a tendancy to bugger off with a small rider in a snaffle, but goes really well in a hanging cheek.


----------

